# Colour scheme query for a daemon prince



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im currently painting an iron warriors army, and I am planning on including a lash prince or two. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to make it fit in with IW marines, but clearly a slaanesh daemon prince.

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Paint the power armour in your standard scheame, but paint the skin a fairly bright pinky tone 

if you have tenticle pink (i think its been discontinued now) use that then shade with baal red and a pink/ dwarf flesh mix 

Should be pretty slaaneshy


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Pink, and in spandex, but with hazard stripes and metal everywhere


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Iron warriors colour scheme but with pink slaanesh markers dotted around the model and don't forget the lash could always be an iron chain.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

As the iron Warriors arent really devoted to any god it would be surprising to see them using 2 slaaneshi daemon princes.
The old rules permitted them to only chaos undivided daemon princes.

Therefore, I would go with a more 'modeling' version of a 'slaaneshi' daemon prince. I would make them a massive mechanical/bionic daemon prince and give them long thin tendril arms (like coming from a servo harness) and use that to represent the 'lash' psyhic power.

Seems more in keeping.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You should just have a cyborg demon prince with a huge amount of writhing power cables coming out of his back- your lashes right there for you.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the pink skin idea.  or else do a standard IW theme with yellow changed to pink trim.  or add mutations fitting slannesh.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far. 
Maidel I quite like your suggestion but my modelling conversion skills probably up to it unfortunately.
Aboytervigon- the chain sounds like a great idea. Does anyone think the chains from the chaos vehicle sprues would work with a few slight alterations.

Would warlock purple work for the base coat?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

If you want chains - get a cheap necklace chain. 

To make it look like a bundle of chains lashing out get a few necklace chains (2-3) and a piece of bendable (but not too flexible) wire. Wrap the chains around it and glue them in key places - put a nice spikey bit on one end and then drill a hole in the models hand ( or wrist) and glue the 'lash-chain' into the hole.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

You can by model chain design for railway models at any model shop that does railway stuff, chain would work well, this is how i did my lash prince


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is how i did my Lash prince but kept him with a neutral/khorne theme

















I think that the chains work very well. these came from an old lego kit i had from years ago. jeweller's chain also works pretty well, or some old guitar wire or telephone cable in his hands. Chains are most suited to iron warriors however.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yanlou and mcmuffin the daemons princes look very good. Thanks for the helpful suggestions.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Hammer49 said:


> Would warlock purple work for the base coat?


For my slaanesh daemons i used a dneb stone base and then a purple wash think that works quite well.


----------

